# Screened in Porch Screen Material?



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I suggest the metal screening, as the nylon/ fiberglass / other cloth materials are easily torn and ripped by CATS, and also degrade in the U V radiation. 

As for a tight fit, I would build them in a removable framing, and fasten this frame to the existing posts, and cross bars. 

Removable for easy cleaning, and replacement if they are ever damaged. 


ED


----------



## pmd (Sep 20, 2014)

I would use fiberglass screen and recommend the brands Phifer or New York wire. Also you need to get Patio/Pool screen from them. Those brands are made for pool enclosures and screen rooms, it is thicker than "window" screen.

You should use aluminum extrusion that is made for screen. Alcoa extrudes this type of aluminum, it contains a spline grove to accept the spline to tighten the screen panel. If you practice rolling screen into the grove you can learn how to tighten properly and avoid bubbles and loose spots in your screen.

Look at attached picture.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

I prefer aluminum. In my experience aluminum tends to hold up better than the alternatives.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I use Screen Tight.
http://www.screentight.com/

No more wooden strips to break every time the screen needs replacing.
Any Lowes or Home Depot has it in white, gray and brown.
I also only use what's called pet screen. 
It's worked fine for me even on bay side high wind areas.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Another vote for 'pet screen'--tough stuff----


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

de-nagorg said:


> I suggest the metal screening, as the nylon/ fiberglass / other cloth materials are easily torn and ripped by CATS, and also degrade in the U V radiation.
> 
> As for a tight fit, I would build them in a removable framing, and fasten this frame to the existing posts, and cross bars.
> 
> ...


Any suggestions on how to build/materials needed to build the screen frames?


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

pmd said:


> I would use fiberglass screen and recommend the brands Phifer or New York wire. Also you need to get Patio/Pool screen from them. Those brands are made for pool enclosures and screen rooms, it is thicker than "window" screen.
> 
> You should use aluminum extrusion that is made for screen. Alcoa extrudes this type of aluminum, it contains a spline grove to accept the spline to tighten the screen panel. If you practice rolling screen into the grove you can learn how to tighten properly and avoid bubbles and loose spots in your screen.
> 
> Look at attached picture.


I like the idea of possibly using aluminum extrusions. Can you help direct me to where and the type to use for screens? Thanks!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Not knowing what you have now as for posts and framing I will speculate a bit.
If there is a 4x4 posts and rails. otherwise adjust for your specifics

install a 2x2 on the outside edges of the posts, just flush with the outside face of the post. This will be your main structural support for the screen framing.

Then measure twice and cut once for some 1x2 screen framing, (two identical pieces each), then cut and stretch your screening sandwiched between each frame and fastened on all sides firmly. To make the corners stable, slide the inside vertical piece over the outside horizontal piece, this pattern is carried on to each subsequent corner, and ending back at the first piece at the bottom. You now have a roughly 3 inch filler for the 4x4 posts, which are really 3.75. and devise a fastening to hold the screens in place. 

Use a weather resistant lumber, such as cedar, redwood, pressure treated, etc.

ED


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks. Upon further thinking, I would like to make the screens removable to aid in easier cleaning and/or replacement. I'm sure that this would make a difference in the construction.


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

Any suggestions on where to look for the "best prices" on purchasing the screen?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

kennykenny said:


> Thanks. Upon further thinking, I would like to make the screens removable to aid in easier cleaning and/or replacement. I'm sure that this would make a difference in the construction.


With my suggestion above they are fully removable, you just need to use the proper attachment hardware.

Find what works for you at any decent hardware store.


ED


----------



## kennykenny (Sep 23, 2007)

I have heard of velco type screens. Has anyone used them? Sources? 
Also was checking to see if there were options to install screens and then possibly have some sort of cover that can be put over the screens when the weather turns colder? Maybe some sort of rolled up covers that can be dropped to cover the screens? Or something else? Thanks! Just looking for options.


----------



## allston513 (May 13, 2015)

I am looking into screen in the top portion of a small porch ... Has anyone had experience with this stuff? CRL ScreenEze Patio Screen Frame (part no. SE96W @ technologylk)

It looks quite a bit easier than choosing the framing, spline, AND screen... 

I have been poking around different sites all morning; this one seems to carry everything needed to build a screen enclosure but there are a lot of different options for extrusions and it honestly seems a bit confusing/complicated.


----------

